
Garbage Language: Why do corporations speak the way they do? - jashkenas
https://www.vulture.com/2020/02/spread-of-corporate-speak.html
======
kazinator
"futureproof" is from software development.

"omni-channel push" is from, why, MIDI.

"co-create" is from Microsoft COM: CoCreateClass, CoCreateInstance.

:)

In "What's the business-critical ask", I would rather underline the dubious
"ask" used as a noun than "business-critical".

